# Upgrading my old laptop to wireless.



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm upgrading an eight-year-old Sony Vaio--installing additional RAM, new Windows XP operating system--and I'm looking at various (gobs of em out there) wireless adapters. Some are PCI cards and some are USB plugs-ins.

Any advice or experiences anyone can provide on which type is best would be most helpful.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Why put any money into an 8 year old computer. If your buying new ram and new legal xoy of XP you already spent almost what a newer computer cost.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

To answer your question, I went with Verizon. I love my wireless laptop. Anyplace my phone works, my laptop works.

Nancy


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, Gary, it's a little risky. If it works out, I'll have spent $45 for the new memory, about $135 for Windows XP, and about $20 for the wireless capability--about $200 in all. This laptop is strictly for very specific business purposes, such as word-processing, creating Excel files and wireless internet use. I'll be doing a fresh install on the Windows XP and then installing only those programs I'll need using the original Sony software (word-processing, etc.)


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the usb wireless dongles. They're handy of you want to quickly switch wireless to a different pc, and installation is a snap. On the downside, they do tend to stick out obtrusively from the side of a laptop.

I have this one. I use it to connect a home theater PC that I didn't want to run cable to. It works well and is cheap.

The shipping from newegg is $8.55 and I've seen these all over at computer and office supply stores for around the same price, so I'd probably try to pick it up locally.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Eight years old - every moving part in that system is most likely on its last legs. Using an 8 year old machine for business purposes is indeed risky.


----------



## Superman (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to go contrarian here and say good job except for the 135.00 Windows install. 
You can usually just install from an old windows disk and do updates or borrow a copy from a friend if money is tight. 

The laptop, after 8 years, probably needs a good cleaning. If you're not into popping the screws then power it off, pull the battery out, and get an air hose or vacuum hose (hooked to the exhaust) and blow the heck out of any vents and the keyboard. This will keep those random lockups down to a minimum. 

As for the wireless I'd go with the new "N" wireless systems using PCMCIA. They're just as easy to move from laptop to laptop as USB (though not to Desktop) and they're less likely to bang against something and get ripped out, broken off, or caught in a crack. 
If you're talking about cost savings and speed that's what I'd go with. If you're talking about something that's closer to "Satellite internet access" where you can connect anywhere then Verizon or ATT is the way to go. Just be prepared for the monthly bill 

Let us know what you pick! And be sure to back up that hard drive if you don't replace it. They're rated for 5 years of service but I've had them last 15. I've also had them last 5 months. :0


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

legacy said:


> I'm upgrading an eight-year-old Sony Vaio--installing additional RAM, new Windows XP operating system--and I'm looking at various (gobs of em out there) wireless adapters. Some are PCI cards and some are USB plugs-ins.
> 
> Any advice or experiences anyone can provide on which type is best would be most helpful.


As with previous posters, I'm concerned about the vintage of the Vaio. Eight years ago we were in the Pentium III processor era, and machines in the range of 500 MHz to 1000 MHz were on the market. That's important, since a 500 MHz machine would be marginal with XP, while a 1000 MHz would run XP pretty well. Perhaps you could look on the back for a model number to give us a better idea of what you have.

That said, you'll want to get a cardbus (PCMCIA) wireless adapter. The USB will also work, but I've always had more confidence in cardbus. They don't need to be expensive. You can find them at eBay starting at around $10 delivered.

http://computers.listings.ebay.com/...QsacatZ45000QQsbrsrtZdQQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Superman said:


> As for the wireless I'd go with the new "N" wireless systems using PCMCIA. They're just as easy to move from laptop to laptop as USB (though not to Desktop) and they're less likely to bang against something and get ripped out, broken off, or caught in a crack.


I pretty much agree with what you say, except that I think he'll find wireless "G" to be perfectly satisfactory at a lower price. Wireless "N" does have more range and speed, but most access points are still wireless G so that's the mode he'll be running in anyway.

As for Verizon & AT&T being pricey, I find plenty of free access points.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

The minimum requirements for Windows XP:
233 MHz CPU
64 MB of RAM (may limit performance and some features)
1.5 GB of available hard disk space
Super VGA (800 x 600) or higher-resolution video adapter and monitor
CD-ROM or DVD drive

I have:
Sony Vaio PCG-9241, also known as an PCG F540.
Pentium III, 500 MHz processor
256 Ram (once installed, presently 64 RAM.)
6 GB hardrive
All the rest of what's required.

From everything I've read, I should have plenty of resources to handle XP and the limited number of programs I plan to install.

Thanks Superman and Nevada for the wireless ideas and the links. Yes, Nevada, I've overpriced the XP at this point and I think I can get it cheaper--perhaps much cheaper. I'm working on that. Thanks also for the advice on blowing out the interior. I'll do that.

Beorning -- I've looked at that Belkin plug-in model you suggested and read customer reviews. That's a good one if I go with a plug in.

Now, to explain a little more about this ol 'puter.

Although it is eight years old, it has not been used much in the past three years (my daily computer is a Dell Dimension) and has hardly even been turned on the past two years. It boots up quickly and powers down without a hangup. I have used it on occasion over the past few years to get on the net and swap files with my Dell and to do a little word processing when my Dell was tied up with other activities. I wiped the hardrive and did a complete reinstall several years ago when it started freezing up and hanging up. It's worked fine ever since. 

This computer will only be used in one work location and I'll be tapping into the wireless network there. Right now, I think all I'm going to need are the wireless internet capability, word-processing and Excel. Of course, I'll need to install a few other programs, like Adobe, Firefox and CCleaner or Adaware. I think the XP program is going to give me pretty much all of the capabilities I'm going to need.

Finally, I must tell you I've never cracked open a computer and I'm looking forward to making this little project a success. Thanks so much for all of your comments and suggestions. I'll be sure to follow up with the costs, labor (hair-pulling) and the eventual outcome of this project so the we can all learn from my experience.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

for the advice on blowing out the inside. (I'm sure Nevada would agree.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

legacy said:


> for the advice on blowing out the inside. (I'm sure Nevada would agree.


Always. Dust-clogged fans are bad news.

But about the minimum requirements for XP, it will run on a 500 MHz machine, but it doesn't run very well on machines less than 1 GHz. This is even more true today than before, since the service packs seem to use more resources than the original XP release.

While I don't have a reference link, it seems to me that the minimum requirements for XP were more like a 400 MHz processor and 128 mb memory. Today, with the service packs applied, I really don't think you can get by with less than 256 mb of memory, and I never recommend less than 512 mb for an XP machine anymore.

The short answer is that your machine will run WinXP with a 500 MHz processor and 256 mb memory, but it will be marginal. I'm not going to recommend against doing it, but I do recommend that you not sink a lot of money into the project.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering how much drive space it takes for a fully patched XP install + a few pieces of common software. My Windows directory on this XP Pro machine is about 4.5gb. 

Regardless of how much that system has been used, some things degrade over time. The lubrication in an 8-year old drive is most likely fairly usesless at this point, and with only 256mb total memory, Windows will keep that drive very busy due to swapping. My guess is that the hard drive will fail quite soon. Batteries also degrade over time, and I'm wondering how effective the batteries would be in an 8-year old laptop.

In short, the system you've described will be a very slow and very unreliable system - and hardly worth a $200 investment. 

Obviously you're willing to spend time and money to get a system up and running - why not spend that time and money on something which is practical and usable for at least a few years?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

legacy said:


> The minimum requirements for Windows XP:
> 233 MHz CPU
> 64 MB of RAM (may limit performance and some features)
> 1.5 GB of available hard disk space
> ...


That min to load, It was also XP, not XP with service packs and patches.
I doubt you can get it to even load in 1.5gb now and you would NEVER be able to do ANYTHING web related with 64mb of ram.



> I have:
> Sony Vaio PCG-9241, also known as an PCG F540.
> Pentium III, 500 MHz processor
> 256 Ram (once installed, presently 64 RAM.)
> ...


From everything I've read, I should have plenty of resources to handle XP and the limited number of programs I plan to install.
[/quote]

[/QUOTE]
Your PIII 500 isnt that bad, Its going to be slow on some things but I have PIII 800 and its fine for casual task. I wouldn't want it for my main machine but basic fourm access and email it will work.. The RAM is a step up but your going to need to be very picky about what services you allow to start and any thing that wants to put itself in the task bar. The disk is pretty small but usable. Figure 1/2 of it is gone by the time you equipt your machine with OS and typical add on tools.

As for plent of resources. Asumming you dont want to watch video's or graphic oriented task. As I noted before, If you spending money on XP and RAM you can buy a newer referbished machine for about the same price and a few more dollars get a NEW low end machine that will run rings around what you have.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

Leaving for a week or so, after which time my RAM should have arrived. I'll let you know how all this works out. 

Really appreciate your input.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

First, I boosted the RAM on this computer to it's max of 256, ordering the memory on line for about $30--less than the $45 I had anticipated. Installation was a snap.

Second, after looking over the prices of a new XP Home operating system (it can still easily run you $100 for a full, bonifide version) I started looking for a cheaper alternative, and in the process, learned that an acquaintence of mine (who also happens to be in the information systems business) had a full version that I could download for free--nice. 

Third, I bought a Linksys WPC54G Wireless PC Card for $40. The software installation went quickly and smoothly and I got online right away after plugging in the card--like magic. (I did this installation at the home of a friend who has wireless.) I think I could have done better on the price of wireless connectivity, but I was overwhelmed with choices, tired of reading about them, and ready to get this done. So, I went to Circuit City. 

The need for this computer is limited, as I explained in my previous posts. The $70 has been worth every penny, so far. It is much faster and more responsive than I imagined it would be and I've had no problems from it.

Thanks again for your comments and suggestions.

A special thanks to Nevada, who offered some special help.

When this ol 'puter bites the dust, I'll try to remember to post it so we can look back on this expenditure of mine and decide if it was worth it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Unless the software downloaded was Linux your from "acquaintence of mine had a full version that I could download for free" means your stealing software. If your conscience is ok with that then enjoy your computing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> If your conscience is ok with that then enjoy your computing.


Since I used to live in a country where they had no intellectual property laws at all, I can't really look at software piracy as a moral issue. I see it as a legal issue. 

So, as a legal issue we need to look at enforcement. A business in the USA takes a considerable risk using pirated software in their business activities. Therefore, if you need software for business use and can't afford fully-licensed commercial software, you should consider open source alternatives.

Residential enforcement is different. There is no program in place to enforce software licenses in a residential setting. In other words, the software police won't be breaking down your door -- ever!

Some people point out that I'm an engineer, so I should have interest in protecting intellectual property. But since I was always doing that kind of work for a refinery, either directly or as a consultant, any work I did became the property of the refinery -- not mine. Therefore, I've had all of the intellectual property I ever created for a refinery taken away from me anyway. Intellectual property laws never protected me at all.

As I said, right & wrong isn't the issue. The issue is legal & illegal. Most of the world lives with no intellectual property laws, and the rest of us live where those laws aren't enforced in a residential setting. I think there is no question that most of the world uses pirated software. That's the fact of the matter.


----------

